
My web app died from performance bankruptcy - feross
https://tonsky.me/blog/chrome-intervention/
======
boublepop
I remember back when IE was the standard, and the majority of webpages where
broken messes because Microsoft didn’t care about standards and only had their
own interests in mind. Then Pheonix (now firefox) came along and pushed for a
positive change, Then Google came in backing the movement full force with
Chrome, it seemed natural to think that Google cared about the web, cared
about developers and cared about the users because they where dealing with a
problem central to us all. But apparently the problem they saw was not
incompatibility or broken pages, the problem they saw was just that Microsoft
and not them where in charge. Now we are back to the same situation with
Google breaking the web much more actively this time even because they are
coopting the standards bodies, and they just don’t care about anything but
their own internal development. “We broke your website on a major browser but
really that’s your own fault for not redeveloping it with our newest api’s
every 8 months. And obviously we’re doing the right thing, just look at this
video with 36 likes!”

It’s time to abandon Chrome if you love the open and stable web. The power has
gone to these devs mind and they’ve gone from unintentionally disruptive to
actively destructive.

------
Havoc
Reminds me of Google AMP push. They seem quite happy to break stuff as long as
its someone else's stuff

